# Kamov Ka-27 PS helicopter



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is Zvezda's 1/72 Kamov Ka-27 PS Russian rescue helicopter. I haven't built a helicopter for probably 20 years so of course I ease back into it with this double-rotor monstrosity. [] I found the kit fairly challenging to pull off.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Man, that is one ugly sumbitch. You did a beautiful job on it, though!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a very nice job on her my Friend.....Cheers mark


----------

